# Estate Agent



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Went to view a flat yesterday with a view to renting it out and the following happened.....
Turned up at 6.15 as planned and nobody answers the apartment bell.
Ring and wait around for 10 mins and then ring 118 to get the agents number. At the same time a suited Estate Agent looking type walks out of the next block, accompanied by 2 other people, as he walks past i'm on the phone to 118 and say the agents name VERY loudly in the hope that this guy is from the agents and will recognise that i'm waiting to look round.... He ignores me and carries on back to his car. So 3 people waiting round an entrance door for ages must be normal then.
Estate agents closed so can't do anything. Wait till 6.40 and then go home. Annoyed.

This morning ring up and tell the woman at lettings that i'm not happy, she says she'll get back to me.
An hour later she rings back and says actually the agent was on time, showed some people round that apartment and the one in the block next door, and then left. I explain to her that as he walked past as I said his companies name to 118 and he maybe should have clicked. I also pointed out that i was perfectly on time and seeing as knew i was coming he should have waited for me or decided that the people waiting at the first block might just have been waiting for him.
After a few apologies she makes another appointment for Wed 2.15. 10 minutes ago i get a phone call cancelling as the apartment has now been let.
What a FUCKING WANKER. What sort of a jobsworth just ignores people waiting for an appointment just because the other people looking round came slightly earlier. TWAT.
Aaaaaagh. Feel better now......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Find out who he is then kick his bollocks in. That will make you feel better


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Find out who he i and fit RS4s to his TT .He'll die o shame


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Perfectly acceptable behaviour for an estate agent I'm afraid - I should know, I married one! :roll:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Yea, sad to say but the required qualifications for being an estate agent are:

>Must be cabable of buying a suit from M&S

That's about it, I don't think you need any of the following:

>Speaking
>Reading
>Customer service
>Knowledge.... of anything.
>Personal hygeine


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> Yea, sad to say but the required qualifications for being an estate agent are:
> 
> >Must be cabable of buying a suit from M&S
> 
> ...


Cor, can't wait to show 'er indoors this one. Do you have plenty of life cover? :?


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Major Problem said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, sad to say but the required qualifications for being an estate agent are:
> ...


She doesn't work as a life insurance sales person as well?!!

That would be an amazing combination. Estate agent + Insurance sales = Judgement Day


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

nah she couldn't do that under the pretences of independence from the financial advisors!!!! :lol: :lol:

Don't let lorraine see that one or I'll have to change the car!


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Why not just stop him as he walked passed you and sayed "are you the estate agent from X" Intstead of hoping he over heard you saying the company name.....

He proberly had the other people he was showing round as a guarenteed let/sale, and he was on his way back to the the office with them. Why waste time and run the risk of losing them to show you round. Ask any neg or office manager, in a business point of view, that would be the right thing to do.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Had similar done to me a few months back when looking for a rental property... Agent asked if I wanted to meet them at the office or at the property, I said property as nipping out of work for the viewing. They told me someone else was viewing at 16:00 so I arranged to meet them at 16:15. I arrived just before 16:00 (in the hope of beating other viewer to the post) and after waiting around for twenty minutes I called the office and the woman who answered just said 'no idea what's happened we'll call you back'. Waited another ten minutes then as about the leave I got a call telling me that the agent was leaving now. Asked why only leaving now and the reply was a very blasÃ© 'the last person cancelled so we didn't come to the property', when I said I had an appointment at the property they just said 'agent on his way now'! When agent finally arrived I asked him what happened and he said the same then changed the subject........... I was also supposed to be viewing two flats in the same block but he only brought the keys for one! As you can imagine I didn't take the flat nor use that agency again :x


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I am trying to sell my parents house presently as they are planning on building new - I took a morning off work and waited on the guy who said he would be at their house for 9 30. 9 30 comes, 9 45, 10am ok time to phone the agents, - Sorry x is not in yet, not sure if hes coming in this am. Ok fine i think, he is on his way here and stuck in traffic or something. 10 30 comes so I ring back and ask again. He comes on the phone and I swear to GOD sipping coffee/tea/piss, says he thought we were not serious about selling!!! WTF - He arrives about an hour later in a new AMG and leaves about 2 minutes later as I said very cheekely that my parents were no longer serious about selling their house. sorry pal

Fuckin bunch of wankers have had it very very easy over the last few years - They all seem to be shitting their trollies lately - good luck to them.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Prolly time for some of the less competent EAs to fall by the wayside in current climate. Natural attrition. Will do the rest some good as customer service will have to increase to win and retain punters in a pressured market.

Some may even have to work on friday afternoons.  Golf courses will be next to start going out of business, wine bars and Audi dealers already feeling pinch. :wink:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

zedman said:


> Went to view a flat yesterday with a view to renting it out and the following happened.....
> Turned up at 6.15 as planned and nobody answers the apartment bell.
> Ring and wait around for 10 mins and then ring 118 to get the agents number. At the same time a suited Estate Agent looking type walks out of the next block, accompanied by 2 other people, as he walks past i'm on the phone to 118 and say the agents name VERY loudly in the hope that this guy is from the agents and will recognise that i'm waiting to look round.... He ignores me and carries on back to his car. So 3 people waiting round an entrance door for ages must be normal then.
> Estate agents closed so can't do anything. Wait till 6.40 and then go home. Annoyed.
> ...


Phone the twats up and arrange two or three appointments, then just don't show up for them. Childish, but it may make you feel better!


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry it's a bit of an old thread in here guys but only just spotted it.

Sounds like the other EA's you guys have been viewing through aren't very good at customer service :?

I'm an EA and am always there 10mins prior to viewings which all EA's should do really to open up, open blinds/curtains and make the pty as welcoming as possible.

Big believer in customer service in this job especially in the current climate 

3 EA offices have recently closed round my way only 4 left now


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Got gazumped, Thanks to my local friendly EA a couple of summers ago, asked the question 'how can you sleep at night?' to the manager at this branch, 'very well' he said, well bet he ain't now in the current climate. :lol: Whilst having moved into a better house I found (and cheaper) I can sleep very well now too. :lol:

FECKER!!! :twisted: :lol:


----------

